# So I have never really had a cat and this one is prego...



## Banrion (Mar 12, 2009)

I took in an abandoned cat recently after having fed her outside for about a month. I noticed she was really swollen in the belly but she did not look like an over weight cat. I did some research and I'm pretty sure she is pregnant. I have not had a cat since I was 5, and I'm a bit nervous about this. Reading guides on what to expect and how to handle the birth has helped a little but what are the chances of something going wrong? Will she wait to give birth until someone is home with her? Everyone in my household works during the day...
Is there anything special (food wise) that I should be giving her?
Also, I cannot keep any of these cats permanently, for one I own rats and I am not really supposed to have pets in my apt. I just did not want her to have the kittens out in a cold dirty garage or something. 
Someone help :yikes


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When those kittens are ready to come out, nothing is going to stop them. I would recommend confining her to the area where you want her to give birth whenever you're out of the house when you get closer to her time. It's recommended that pregnant cats eat kitten food to give them extra calories to support the drain the kittens will present. 

Many people own rats, mice, gerbils etc. along with cats. You just need to make the rat enclosure really secure. If it really isn't possible to keep any of them, you'll need to check around with your local shelters and rescues to see if they'll take them, unless of course you can find them homes on your own.

You need to be prepared to help her during the birth and know when a problem presents itself that requires a vet's intervention. Here are some good articles on pregnancy, birth and kitten raising:

http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... ybirth.htm

http://marvistavet.com/html/body_giving ... ttens.html

http://cats.about.com/od/kittencare/Kit ... n_Care.htm

http://www.breedlist.com/faq/young.html

Also, please be aware that a cat can have a heat period within a couple weeks of giving birth and can get pregnant again before her kittens are even weaned. This isn't good for her and obviously not good for cat overpopulation either. So please make sure not to let her out.


----------



## Banrion (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you for the links  I now have another issue. She really wants to go outside and tries to run out whenever the front door is opened. I know there are kids out there and several times I have had to "rescue" her from them, is this normal for a indoor/outdoor cat or could there be some kind of problem? She is using the litter box just fine so I don't think its that...


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

Depending on how close she is to having her babies - her desire to get outside might come from her wanting somewhere she may be familiar with to "nest". Try providing her with a box lined with towels in a secluded area that she can get comfortable with. You may even want to cage her, then you don't have to worry about her having babies all over the house if you aren't home when she delivers. Put a small box or clean litter pan with a towel for her queening box, I also suggest putting shredded paper in the litter box in her cage also - lots of moms think the litter box is a fun place to have babies - and babies and mom covered in litter is NO fun!

Good luck! Very wonderful of you to take this on.

Terri


----------



## Banrion (Mar 12, 2009)

Well despite my protests my mother let the cat out -.- she thinks the cat wants to "visit" other cats, I cannot believe her. I don't know where the cat went, I looked all around the complex. Now I guess I sit and wait for her to come back...


----------

